# Nine kinds of hell



## urania67

Salve.  Libro fantascienza. Colonnello in missione di salvataggio. Durante questa missione varie volte è stato avvertito del pericolo da una leggera brezza,quasi un soffio sulla nuca. Ci sono degli esseri ascesi,esseri potenti che vivono su un altro piano dell'esistenza che a volte facevano avvertire la loro presenza in questo modo. (Questi esseri,anche volendo,non possono interferire per aiutarlo)

"That breeze business still had him puzzled. Was some Ascended Being hanging out*, getting their kicks *watching him go through* nine kinds of hell*."

Quell'affare della brezza lo lasciava ancora perplesso. Era opera di qualche Essere Asceso,che si stava divertendo a guardarlo attraversare *..........................."

*Grazie.


----------



## underhouse

...passare le pene dell'inferno?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Se c'è il settimo cielo, perché non ci sarebbero nove tipi di inferno? 

passare le pene di un inferno incredibile.


----------



## curiosone

Well, Dante had 9 kinds (or levels) of Hell.  I agree with AlabamaBoy.


----------



## london calling

Indeed, Dante's Inferno had what he termed 9 "Cerchi".


----------



## ginestre

I agree with Alabamaboy too: and I don't see why you don't just write 'nove tipi di inferno'... using Dante's _cerchi_ instead of the simpler _tipi_ would seem to me to be interpreting too much.  Sometimes we see more complications than are actually there...


----------



## london calling

ginestre said:


> I agree with Alabamaboy too: and I don't see why you don't just write 'nove tipi di inferno'... using Dante's _cerchi_ instead of the simpler _tipi_ would seem to me to be interpreting too much. Sometimes we see more complications than are actually there...


Put it this way: I immediately understood that he was talking about Dante's 9 circles.....but it's also true that I took a degree in Italian!


----------



## cercolumi

Secondo me:
Patire (ad una ad una) le pene dell'inferno.

Poi si può anche scegliere una traduzione più letterale, credo sia necessario però fare una scelta tra idioma o fedeltà al testo. _Nove tipi di inferno_ mi lascerebbe un po' interdetto leggendolo, non l'ho mai sentito usare come espressione, anche se comunque è facilmente comprensibile.


----------



## Pat (√2)

cercolumi said:


> Patire (ad una ad una) le pene dell'inferno.



O anche _passare tutte le pene dell'inferno_.
("Nove tipi di inferno" lascerebbe interdetta anche me. Siamo abituati a sentir parlare di cerchi, gironi e bolge.)


----------



## london calling

√2 said:


> O anche _passare tutte le pene dell'inferno_.
> ("Nove tipi di inferno" lascerebbe interdetta anche me. Siamo abituati a sentir parlare di cerchi, gironi e bolge.)


Sounds good to me!


----------



## urania67

Vi ringrazio. Anche io stavo pensando ai gironi infernali. Ma non capisco perchè li chiama Kinds. Misteri della lingua.


----------



## giginho

Io opterei per un più semplice:

Sudare 7 camicie....voi che ne dite?


----------



## curiosone

Considerando che l'autore faceva riferimento a 9 tipi d'inferno, è probabile che volesse fare un vago riferimento ai cerchi d'inferno danteschi.  Quindi se "nove tipi d'inferno" non piace in italiano, perché non scrivere "nove cerchi d'inferno" - mantenendo così intatto il riferimento dantesco?

n.b.: anch'io ho studiato l'italiano, ma Dante l'avevo già conosciuto quando studiavo letteratura straniera al liceo, quindi anche l'autore potrebbe avere l'inferno di Dante come riferimento.


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> Considerando che l'autore faceva riferimento a 9 tipi d'inferno, è probabile che volesse fare un vago riferimento ai cerchi d'inferno danteschi. Quindi se "nove tipi d'inferno" non piace in italiano, perché non scrivere "nove cerchi d'inferno" - mantenendo così intatto il riferimento dantesco?
> 
> n.b.: anch'io ho studiato l'italiano, ma Dante l'avevo già conosciuto quando studiavo letteratura straniera al liceo, quindi anche l'autore potrebbe avere l'inferno di Dante come riferimento.


Which is more or less what I suggested, but was shot down in flames, more or less! To me it was perfectly obvious (mind you, after a 2-year university course dedicated solely to "La Divina Commedia" that's hardly surprising though, is it), but apparently it isn't to everybody, which is why in the end I thought the "pene dell'inferno" suggestion was a better one.


----------



## Bella63

9 kinds of hell is not a saying I have heard of before in English either, so I agree with Curiosone and my fellow forumers that "osservandolo attraversare 9 cerchi d'inferno" would sound reasonable. It's literature, poetic and what the author wrote.
Bella


----------



## Pat (√2)

curiosone said:


> perché non scrivere "nove cerchi d'inferno" - mantenendo così intatto il riferimento dantesco?





london calling said:


> Which is more or less what I suggested, but was shot down in flames, more or less!




Ma si può, si può, volendo si può! Non direi "nove cerchi *d'inferno*", però.

[...] attraversare i nove cerchi infernali / dell'inferno

(Che bella "shoot down in flames", l'ho imparata adesso! Ho letto che viene dalla Grande Guerra.)


----------



## giginho

Io propongo:

i 9 gironi infernali

is more common in italian to say gironi instead of cerchi!


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Io propongo:
> 
> i 9 gironi infernali
> 
> is more common in italian to say gironi instead of cerchi!


Nooo, Giginho......mi fai disperare!

Guarda qui. I tre gironi (totale)  fanno parte del settimo cerchio.


----------



## curiosone

urania67 said:


> Vi ringrazio. Anche io stavo pensando ai gironi infernali. Ma non capisco perchè li chiama Kinds. Misteri della lingua.



Penso si tratti semplicemente dei misteri delle traduzioni.  Io sono laureata in italiano come lingua straniera, ma non ho fatto 2 anni di studio di Dante, come LC!  Secondo me, non è così semplice tradurre "gironi d'inferno" o "cerchi d'inferno" - perché "circles of hell" non mi dice nulla, mentre "types of hell" è più facile (per me, ordinaria cittadina) da capire. 

Comunque a casa ho una copia di Dante tradotto in inglese da Mark Musa, che ha passato la vita a tradurre quest'opera.  Vedrò stasera come l'ha tradotto lui.


----------



## Pat (√2)

giginho said:


> is more common in italian to say gironi instead of cerchi!



Vero vero, ma bisognerebbe togliere il "nove". I gironi sono più di nove:
- tutti i gironi dell'inferno

EDIT
Che ignorante che sono: sono le bolge a essere più di nove.
(Io l'ho studiata per tre anni, Jo, e come vedi è servito a poco )


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Nooo, Giginho......mi fai disperare!
> 
> Guarda qui. I tre gironi (totale)  fanno parte del settimo cerchio.



Ma LC!!! Io sono vecchio decrepito e, come noto a tutti, pure un po' tardo, ma allora vado a controllare una cosa e poi torno.....stay with us!!!!

Controllato: ci hai ragione! Sarà che io, essendo un peccatore incontinente, mi sono fermato al secondo piano (tiè, non dirò mai cerchio!) ma hai ragione tu.....Potrei emulare qualcuno di nostra conoscenza dicendo che però nel parlato si intenderebbe.....ma sto zitto che faccio una figura più migliore azzai!!!!


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao tutti! 
Solo qualche osservazione:
- l'italiano medio ha sentito parlare dei "gironi infernali" danteschi e questo, spesso, è tutto ciò che conosce della Divina Commedia oltre alla divisione in Inferno Purgatorio e Paradiso
- Non conosce la divisione in Cerchi, non sa che sono nove e non è avezzo a questo tipo di espressione. Una frase che metta assieme _9 _e _inferno_ non ha perciò nessun senso, salvo che non sia ben contestualizzata.
- trattandosi di un libro di fantascienza non riesco proprio ad immaginare se sia necessario mantenere il riferimento dantesco o anche solo se tale riferimento sia stato realmente voluto ed abbia una funzione narrativa.
Se la traduzione fosse mia e se nel libro non ci fossero altri riferimenti _danteschi_ che giustificassero il mantenere l'espressione letterale, adotterei senza neanche un pensiero le "pene dell'inferno" nelle sue varie forme già suggerite.


----------



## curiosone

cercolumi said:


> Ciao tutti!
> Solo qualche osservazione:
> - l'italiano medio ha sentito parlare dei "gironi infernali" danteschi e questo, spesso, è tutto ciò che conosce della Divina Commedia oltre alla divisione in Inferno Purgatorio e Paradiso
> - Non conosce la divisione in Cerchi, non sa che sono nove e non è avezzo a questo tipo di espressione. Una frase che metta assieme _9 _e _inferno_ non ha perciò nessun senso, salvo che non sia ben contestualizzata.
> - trattandosi di un libro di fantascienza non riesco proprio ad immaginare se sia necessario mantenere il riferimento dantesco o anche solo se tale riferimento sia stato realmente voluto ed abbia una funzione narrativa.
> Se la traduzione fosse mia e se nel libro non ci fossero altri riferimenti _danteschi_ che giustificassero il mantenere l'espressione letterale, adotterei senza neanche un pensiero le "pene dell'inferno" nelle sue varie forme già suggerite.



M'inchino davanti al tuo essere italiano "veraceo" e "indigeno" , se dici che l'italiano medio non sa di Cerchi né che siano 9.  
Comunque sono abbastanza esperta di fantascienza, e studiosa anche dei "classici" del genere.  E posso confermare che possono starci benissimo dei riferimenti sia danteschi che "ulissiani" o mitologici.  E' ben saputa (da noi "sci-fi freaks") che la matematica espressa da Asimov nei suoi libri è corretta (non sbaglia un calcolo).  La natura stessa della fantascienza è di proiettare un "possibile futuro" basandosi sul "reale" presente.  Ed è anche noto che i libri di Jules Verne (forse l'antenato degli scrittori fantascientifici) avevano spesso visto giusto (siamo infatti andati sulla luna - sto aspettando ancora la macchina del tempo ).  Potrei aggiungere anche che spesso la scienza s'ispira alla fantascienza, come l'inventore italiano che ha modellato il suo telefonino in imitazione dei comunicatori di Startrek.

Quindi voterei per "i 9 Cerchi dell'Inferno" (rispettando il riferimento dell'autore).  Non sta a noi, preoccuparci del livello culturale dell'italiano medio che leggerà questo libro (chi deve capirlo, lo capirà, e l'altro forse s'incurioserà).  A proposito, ho controllato la traduzione di Mark Musa, che infatti ha utilizzato la frase "Circle of Hell" (specificando "First, Second," ecc.


----------



## cercolumi

Curiosone 
Se parliamo di fantascienza sfondi una porta apertissima con me.
Potrei dirti che se, ad esempio, il riferimento dantesco sarebbe perfetto in bocca al Capitano Picard, non lo sarebbe affatto se a pronunciarlo fosse il Comandante Adama 
Ad ogni modo, evitando gli OT (anche se in questo ci sguazzerei volentieri) credo che alla fine urania67 (anche questo è un bel nick) abbia sufficienti strumenti per fare una propria scelta.
Una cosa non mi è chiara, forse mi sono perso io qualcosa, chi è Mark Musa?


----------



## london calling

cercolumi said:


> Se la traduzione fosse mia e se nel libro non ci fossero altri riferimenti _danteschi_ che giustificassero il mantenere l'espressione letterale, adotterei senza neanche un pensiero le "pene dell'inferno" nelle sue varie forme già suggerite.


Infatti, l'avevo detto anch'io alla fine, proprio perché se per me era evidente che si parlava dei 9 cerchi dell'inferno dantesco mi sono poi resa conto che per la maggior parte delle persone non è così (posso dire che sono rimasta abbastanza scioccata da questa costatazione?)

Comunque sì, ad Urania la scelta (bel nick, sì: ho da anni l'abbonamento.


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Infatti, l'avevo detto anch'io alla fine, proprio perché se per me era evidente che si parlava dei 9 cerchi dell'inferno dantesco mi sono poi resa conto che per la maggior parte delle persone non è così (posso dire che sono rimasta abbastanza scioccata da questa costatazione?)
> 
> Comunque sì, ad Urania la scelta (bel nick, sì: ho da anni l'abbonamento.



Ti racconto un aneddoto: una volta barcollavo come un ubriaco su un tram e ho esclamato: "questo non è un sistema di riferimento inerziale!" aspettandomi che la gente ridesse con me ma nessuno ha capito.....sono rimasto scioccato anche io, ma poi ho capito che i campi di studio e cultura sono così tanti che non sempre si può rammentare o cogliere riferimenti dei più disparati settori.

Per questo penso che le pene dell'inferno sia una scelta assolutamente mediata tra la traduzione letterale (i 9 cerchi dell'inferno) e la traduzione estremamente libera (le sette camicie proverbiali).


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao 

Dopo la figuraccia sui gironi dovrei starmene zitta da qui all'eternità , invece no, spudorata proprio, sono...
A me piace l'immagine del tipo che scende per i nove cerchi dell'inferno, e secondo me qualunque lettore ne coglierebbe il significato (sotto il velame de li versi strani ).
Dopo tutto, la nostra lingua e la nostra cultura sono imbevute di Dante.

(Gigi, mi sono quasi strozzata con il caffè... Sappiatelo, tu e il tuo sistema di riferimento inerziale...)


----------



## curiosone

cercolumi said:


> Curiosone
> Se parliamo di fantascienza sfondi una porta apertissima con me.
> Potrei dirti che se, ad esempio, il riferimento dantesco sarebbe perfetto in bocca al Capitano Picard, non lo sarebbe affatto se a pronunciarlo fosse il Comandante Adama
> Ad ogni modo, evitando gli OT (anche se in questo ci sguazzerei volentieri) credo che alla fine urania67 (anche questo è un bel nick) abbia sufficienti strumenti per fare una propria scelta.
> Una cosa non mi è chiara, forse mi sono perso io qualcosa, chi è Mark Musa?



Mark Musa spent 30 years translating Dante's Divine Comedy.  Here's some information about his career:  http://www.indiana.edu/~alldrp/members/musa.html

I know about Mark Musa because he was working on his Dante translations while I was at IU.  Also, I participated in the Bologna program (which is how I came to Italy).


----------



## urania67

Wow! Che bella discussione è venuta fuori. Credo che adotterò 'le pene dell'inferno' visto che a parlare è il Colonnello Jack O'Neill(Stargate SG-1) che non mi risulta essere un amante della letteratura. Grazie ancora.


----------



## cercolumi

curiosone said:


> Mark Musa spent 30 years translating Dante's Divine Comedy.  Here's some information about his career:  http://www.indiana.edu/~alldrp/members/musa.html
> 
> I know about Mark Musa because he was working on his Dante translations while I was at IU.  Also, I participated in the Bologna program (which is how I came to Italy).


Now I understand, thank you curiosone and...."_Live long and prosper_"  


@ Giginho
La prossima volta ti conviene fare quella battuta sulla linea che ferma al Politecnico, se la fai altrove la vedo dura strappare un sorriso  
@ london calling
A casa mia c'è una fila interminabile di Urania


----------



## MR1492

If I may add something to the conversation.  The protagonist who made the statement *was *COL Jack O'Neil.  He was portrayed as a man who disguised his intelligence and often made statements which one would attribute to someone lacking refinement or education.  As such, his use of the phrase "nine kinds of hell" is a reference to Dante but made in an oblique way; designed to show his awareness of literature but yet allow him to retain his "uneducated" persona.

Perhaps this has already been discussed (it's hard for me to follow some of the more intricate arguments in Italian) but I just felt like adding my two cents.  

Finally, to paraphrase COL O'Neil, "This has *not *been an intergalactic waste of time!"

Phil


----------



## cercolumi

MR1492 said:


> If I may add something to the conversation.  The protagonist who made the statement *was *COL Jack O'Neil.  He was portrayed as a man who disguised his intelligence and often made statements which one would attribute to someone lacking refinement or education.  As such, his use of the phrase "nine kinds of hell" is a reference to Dante but made in an oblique way; designed to show his awareness of literature but yet allow him to retain his "uneducated" persona.
> 
> Perhaps this has already been discussed (it's hard for me to follow some of the more intricate arguments in Italian) but I just felt like adding my two cents.
> 
> Finally, to paraphrase COL O'Neil, "This has *not *been an intergalactic waste of time!"
> 
> Phil


Mh..I see Phil. For sure I am, like curiosone, a sci-fi freak but I never watched more than a few minutes of _Stargate_;  nevertheless I have fresh in my mind the character of _COL Jack O'Neil_ and I guess that, as you said, a sentence like "_attraversare nove cerchi dell'inferno_" could be likely pronounced by him.
So, at the end of the day, having examined new evidencies, I surrender to a literal translation. 



> "This has *not *been an intergalactic waste of time!"


 I like that!

PS: Please, please, please always correct my English


----------

